# 2010 Shelby Cobra Mustang



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm not even sure I got the name right but this is one sick looking car.  The owner got Carrol Shelby to autograph the passenger side head rest in a silver sharpie.  Pretty cool.


----------



## EDL (Jun 17, 2012)

The angle is good, but the power lines/power pole and the building in the background are distracting clone them out).  Also, should have gotten the entire car in the shot, the cut off of the nose on the left doesn't look right.  Would have preferred a bit more cook on the HDR....there's some detail under the door area and in the wheels and fender well that could be brought out.  The lighting angle is good I think.  Gives that nice white a smooth, creamy look.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tips.  What do you mean by "cook"?  More exposures to get more detail or doing something different with what I already have?

Also, you're right about the front of the car being cut off.  It does look weird.  My wife told me the same thing.

Danny


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 17, 2012)

Not sure why you cropped out the front end. It feels incomplete like the other car you posted. No offense just my two cents. 

as far as the HDR treatment I think its on the ok side. IF you were going for a more single exposure realistic photo quality then you are on the right track. If you were going for anything else then I am not sure you
hit that mark.

I do agree nice looking stang just would have liked to the whole car or if you wanted to crop parts out I would reccomend an alternative crop where you get the whole front facia and crop out the rest.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 17, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Not sure why you cropped out the front end. It feels incomplete like the other car you posted. No offense just my two cents.
> 
> as far as the HDR treatment I think its on the ok side. IF you were going for a more single exposure realistic photo quality then you are on the right track. If you were going for anything else then I am not sure you
> hit that mark.
> ...



Yeah, the comp is off.  I definitely agree.  I was going for the realistic photo look so good to hear I'm on the right track!  I gotta figure out my composition when taking photographs of cars.  I've never really done it, so on to my research!

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## EDL (Jun 17, 2012)

"Over cooked" is the term that seems to have been coined when someone moves the sliders too far to the right in their tone mapping which adds that cartoonish look to their shots.  It's not really a precise term, so when I say "cook" it more what I mean is make some adjustments to try bring out the details in the shadows.  Since you are going for a more realistic look it needs to be subtle so you don't end up "over cooked" but still manage to get those details in the shadows to show.

There's a really good tutorial up on sticky, but I still think people (not you necessarily) confuse HDR with super saturated tone mapping.  I'd never even heard of HDR (or seen it) until I registered on this forum a couple months ago, but I admit when I hit the forum it was the super saturated examples that caught my eye.  Then I kept reading and then I "got it".  It's all about the dynamic range, getting details to show in light and shadow that can't be seen in a single exposure.  Being what it is, the tone mapping portion of the processing does allow that surreal saturation and it does work for some shots, but even then not too much of it.

Without seeing your original shots I can't tell if you need more shots or just some more adjustments in processing (the guys here with the experience can probably tell you though).


----------

